# How could I add three lights on the back wall of my house?



## farmerjohn1324 (Aug 5, 2016)

Three lights, with two switches that both turn all three lights on or off. One switch on each end of the wall.


----------



## Snoonyb (Aug 5, 2016)

Switched inside or outside?

You need a power source, so is there an exterior electrical recepticle?

Does your wife want it pretty, or does she care?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 5, 2016)

How do you feel about conduit outside the house


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Aug 5, 2016)

Snoonyb said:


> Switched inside or outside?
> 
> You need a power source, so is there an exterior electrical recepticle?
> 
> Does your wife want it pretty, or does she care?



Switched outside twice. Doesn't have to be pretty. Conduit is fine.

I would rather it be connected to the house wiring directly than through an outlet.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 5, 2016)

Do you have another light outside where the power could come from.
If you bypass the switch on that one and install a censer light there, you could run the other lights with the two switches.


----------



## Snoonyb (Aug 5, 2016)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> Switched outside twice. Doesn't have to be pretty. Conduit is fine.
> 
> I would rather it be connected to the house wiring directly than through an outlet.



Where is the electrical service, in reference to where you want the fixtures and can you post a photo of it?


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Aug 5, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Do you have another light outside where the power could come from.
> If you bypass the switch on that one and install a censer light there, you could run the other lights with the two switches.



This is a diagram of the house. The large dots are exterior lights, the small dots are the indoor switches that turn them on, and the "X" is where I want to add lights.


----------



## Snoonyb (Aug 5, 2016)

So, you want 7 new fixtures, instead of 3.

Where are there reasonable access for the 2nd three-way switch?


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Aug 5, 2016)

Snoonyb said:


> So, you want 7 new fixtures, instead of 3.
> 
> Where are there reasonable access for the 2nd three-way switch?



What is required for reasonable access? Couldn't I put it anywhere?


----------



## Snoonyb (Aug 5, 2016)

Sure you can, within limits.

How about some daytime photos of, from your layout, the left, top and right sides of the dwelling?

Also the type of fixture you had in mind, because there are general illumination LED fixtures with a generally broad field of illumination.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 7, 2016)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> What is required for reasonable access? Couldn't I put it anywhere?



I am not ignoring you, to many cooks don't help so answer Snoonyb's questions, he'll get you there.:thbup:


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Aug 8, 2016)

Snoonyb said:


> Sure you can, within limits.
> 
> How about some daytime photos of, from your layout, the left, top and right sides of the dwelling?
> 
> Also the type of fixture you had in mind, because there are general illumination LED fixtures with a generally broad field of illumination.



Here they are.


----------



## Snoonyb (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks.

Here are a couple of styles of fixtures to consider and although they are pricey, initially, they are economical to operate and last a long time between bulb replacement;

http://www.e-conolight.com/catalog/...-conolight/category/15651/?cct=5251#configtop

http://www.lampsplus.com/products/eco-star-10-inch-wide-outdoor-led-flood-security-light__1g652.html

Depending upon the fixture, you may get away with just three.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Aug 9, 2016)

Snoonyb said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Here are a couple of styles of fixtures to consider and although they are pricey, initially, they are economical to operate and last a long time between bulb replacement;
> 
> ...



It's not the style of fixture that I'm concerned about, it's the wiring. Especially in the back where there are no lights to branch from.


----------



## Snoonyb (Aug 9, 2016)

The wiring is the least of the difficulties, style and placement of the fixtures will dictate that.

The level of aesthetic tolerance will also be a factor, because the wiring could all be contained in the attic, with just the boxes, fixtures and short sections MC showing.

Holding the EMT tight against the eaves is a lot less work, but far more visible.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Aug 10, 2016)

These are the lights that I bought.

The immediate question that comes to mind is that if the light is flush against the wall, how does the wire get to the source?


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 10, 2016)

It's a deck light. It's meant to be mounted on a hollow post that has a place for the wires inside. You can find similar styles for wall mounted lights, if that's the look you want. Your two basic choices are to: 1) get a light that is meant to be mounted on a waterproof junction box - or - 2) bore a hole through the wall for each light so the wires can be run inside the walls. Of course, if you take the second route, you will most likely have to disturb the walls in the house.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Aug 10, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> It's a deck light. It's meant to be mounted on a hollow post that has a place for the wires inside. You can find similar styles for wall mounted lights, if that's the look you want. Your two basic choices are to: 1) get a light that is meant to be mounted on a waterproof junction box - or - 2) bore a hole through the wall for each light so the wires can be run inside the walls. Of course, if you take the second route, you will most likely have to disturb the walls in the house.



Is there a type of light I can buy that will not require me to drill through the concrete?

What type of light would be the easiest to install?


----------



## Snoonyb (Aug 10, 2016)

See msg. 13.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 11, 2016)

Yep, #13 has two possibilities. I sense you want something a little less security-minded and a bit more decorative. Take a trip to the big box and ask to see what *exterior wall mounted* lights they have. That's a good place to start. If you can't find a satisfactory one there, try a lighting or electrical supply store. Even if you don't purchase, you will at least get some info and see what the market has.


----------



## Snoonyb (Aug 11, 2016)

Here is the installation guide for your fixture;http://pdf.lowes.com/installationguides/080629702820_install.pdf

It indicates the max. wattage for the fixture is 60W, so one should ask, what is the purpose of the 7 light fixtures?

You can, with a little metal work, devise a base plate for the fixture to be mounted on a surface mount weather resistant box.

Or, and hdw. store will have a variety to choose from.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Aug 11, 2016)

Snoonyb said:


> Here is the installation guide for your fixture;http://pdf.lowes.com/installationguides/080629702820_install.pdf
> 
> It indicates the max. wattage for the fixture is 60W, so one should ask, what is the purpose of the 7 light fixtures?
> 
> ...



Thanks.

The 7 fixtures are: 2 on the left side, 3 on the back, 2 on the right.

I will be adding 5 new lights and replacing 2.

If I install a new fixture and outlet box where there was no light, where do I get the wire from? Where does it hook up to the existing house circuitry and how much work is involved in creating these new circuits? Especially on the back wall of the house where there is currently no circuitry.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 11, 2016)

You add an extension box to where the old light is  and with conduit you add water proof light boxes and switch boxes.
Then you run a 3 wires and ground so you can have 2 switches. You take the power from that old light. Depending on how it is wired you may loose the inside switch.


----------



## Snoonyb (Aug 11, 2016)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The 7 fixtures are: 2 on the left side, 3 on the back, 2 on the right.
> 
> ...



And no matter which fixture you use, you'll need to extend the existing box to accommodate the EMT or elec. PVC, which is than surface mounted around the building.

However, you'll also need to tackle the switching; Inside you'll need to add a conductor to the existing wiring, which unless the present wiring is in flex, means opening the inside wall, at both locations.

Switching outside is just a matter of a box, 3way switch and conductors, if the hot pair is at the existing fixture box.

The discovery here, also addresses your other thread; If there are just black, white and ground conductors, in one or the other location, there will be pairs, or 6 conductors, and that is where the hot pair exists.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 11, 2016)

You might consider solar powered gutter lights.
https://www.amazon.com/Pack-Deal-Ou...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00B4ERBHG

You may need more but they are dirt cheap and are easy to install.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Aug 13, 2016)

How do I open the inside wall?

Are there diagrams to explain what you typed?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 13, 2016)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> How do I open the inside wall?
> 
> Are there diagrams to explain what you typed?



Who is this question for.


----------



## Snoonyb (Aug 13, 2016)

msg.#24, para.#2.

Usually, on one side of a switch box, above and below it, will be a hollow area, which can be verified by simply tapping on the wall.Using a hand drywall saw, cut a 3" square just above the switch box and another just below the approx. location of the exterior light box.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 16, 2016)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> How do I open the inside wall?
> 
> Are there diagrams to explain what you typed?



John; I have posted some pictures of boxes.
The light box with a big hole in the back screws on the front of your old light box.
The other light boxes go where you want lights. Place the two switch boxes below two of the light boxes.
Connect them all together with conduit and run wires in them,
With two switches you will have to run an extra wire from switch to switch ( red wire)
Power is taken from the old light to the first switch.


----------

